# Bush Win Would Mean Dark Times?



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Published on Saturday, October 30, 2004 by the Hearst Newspapers 
Bush Win Would Mean Dark Times
World Would Perceive Support For Preemptive War

by Helen Thomas

The presidential election on Tuesday is one of the most crucial in American history.

There are many reasons -- in foreign policy and on the domestic front -- why President George W. Bush should not be reelected.

Among them is the dominance of the radical right in his advisory councils, who are taking the United States down the wrong road at the start of the 21st century.

The road could lead to more mindless wars abroad and a widening gap between the rich and the poor in this country.

There will be only one way to read the election results if Bush wins: The world will see his victory as an affirmation by the American people of his disastrous preemptive war policy, which led the United States to invade Iraq without provocation.

The U.S. attack on Iraq is a clear violation of international law and has made us helpless to condemn others for similar acts.

If he wins reelection, Bush may see his victory as a signal to follow the neo-conservative dream of a political transformation of the Middle East through military force.

The president also would likely continue his new-style isolationism by giving short shrift to post-World War II treaties, such as those banning biological and chemical weapons. There is nothing to indicate Bush is willing to stop the gross violations of the Geneva Conventions on the humane treatment of prisoners of war.

Dark reports of the shameful treatment and secret transfers of detainees still emanate from Iraq and the U.S. brig at the Guantanamo Bay base in Cuba.

Despite his vehement denials, Bush may be compelled to call for another military draft if he persists in making war.

He is scraping by now with his all-volunteer military, along with reservists and National Guard members, keeping them on duty longer than planned with a so-called a back-door draft. If he wins a second term, he wouldn't have to worry about running again and would have a free hand to undo his read-my-lips campaign promises.

On the homefront, the rich will be sitting pretty again with big tax cuts while the budget deficit and national debt zoom sky high.

Bush donors from the military-industrial complex are being well rewarded, especially Halliburton, formerly headed by Vice President Dick Cheney, which already has reaped no-bid contracts to the tune of billions of dollars.

Organized labor will still be behind the eight ball under a new Bush administration. Workers will be pressured to accept "comp time" in place of overtime pay, and the lowered safety standards imposed by Bush's Labor Department will lead to more industrial accidents.

Don't expect Bush to lift a finger to stem the tide of outsourcing of the nation's biggest companies to China, India and other points East, where they can find cheaper labor.

The president is expected to keep trying to weaken public education with voucher programs to aid private schools, many of them religious. He is certain to follow through on his pet project to privatize part of the Social Security system with voluntary private investment accounts, driving a big hole in the program's trust fund. We should all hope that Congress won't go along with such a dangerous idea.

Social Security was the 1936 Depression-era program to support the elderly, the disabled and deprived dependent children.

Senior citizens, meantime, are staying away in droves from Bush's highly touted prescription drug program, which the administration publicly underpriced by $1 billion. Furthermore, the resident's compassionate conservative legislation banned importation of cheaper drugs from Canada. That is not expected to change in a new Bush term.

Bush also wants to cater to corporate interests by capping damages in medical malpractice suits at $250,000.

If reelected, Bush -- who has injected religion into public affairs more than any president has in modern times -- is expected to continue his messianic mission in the White House. He will blur even more the separation of church and state.

For women and minorities who support abortion rights and affirmative action, there is the scary prospect that the candidate who wins Tuesday may be able to appoint three, perhaps even four Supreme Court justices.

Bush undoubtedly will see his reelection as a mandate to push the country further to the right. And if he elected, he will be answerable to no one.

© 2004 Hearst Newspapers

*If Bush=Dark Times, What Does Kerry =?????*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The apocalypse.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Is it rational to lock myself in my basement for the next 4 years????
*That's if Kerry wins of course!!!*

If *Kerry wins*, it's *free abortions *for everyone...yee-hah!!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:dito: 
And instead of getting tough with other Countries, Kerry will just call them into a meeting, ah I mean "Summit", and they'll discuss the issues to come to an agreement :shock: :shock:

Yeah right, it hasn't worked in the past... but maybe "Flip-flop" Kerry is a slick wheel-n-deal kinda guy?? _ I DOUBT IT !!!_

Kerry: "Yeah, we want you Koreans to stop building Nukes.."

Korea: "Fuck you"

Kerry: "Let's hold a Summit?"

Korea: "Fuck you"

Kerry: "Well, I'll have to address this issue with the UN if you refuse"

Korea: "go fuck yourself"

Kerry (to the UN): " Korea refuses to discuss it's Nuclear weapons program with us.."

UN: "Ok, lets put sanctions in place. We'll reduce the amount of cars they can export to UN Countries by 5% until they discuss their program" :shock:

Yep, tough and dirty.... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Exactly...and while every other country is building *nukes *Kerry will be dismantling *our military *to fund more partial birth abortions. He also has voted against the 2nd amendment anytime he was given a chance!!!! :icon_hum:

When he's done with the military he'll be :musicboo: begging France :francais: for help to protect us.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh but did you hear Kerry's newest load of [email protected]? He's going to put all the military he can into finding Osama Bin Laden. Yup, let's take all our military out of wherever they are right now and put them all in one localized spot. If I was a terrorist, that is the easiest way to disarm us as a nation. Nuke our boys and girls in the one location military-expert Kerry would send them. He's a moron.

Bush may equal "dark times"...but Kerry equals the "end of times".


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right, kttrf! Some might argue that the Red Sox winning the series is a sign of the Apocalypse...I'd argue that the election of a bolshevik like John Kerry is also a sign of the "A"...but then, that would be an insult to 'bolsheviks' everywhere! 8)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Anybody who takes that obnoxious, dimwitted, left wing gasbag serious is a buffoon in the grandest sense of the word. She's the piece of work that used to cause that big red vein in Ari Fleischers neck to expand. That detestable, nauseating fraud is unquestionably one of the top 5 anti-American, faux journalists working today. Right up there with Terry Moran, Dan Rather, that seditious piece of shit Art Sulzberger from the NYTimes, and Gary Trudeau. She's got a lot of nerve attacking this President when she licked the boots of that fat, red-nosed swindler that contaminated the White House 92 through 2000.

Say your prayers boys and girls, as tomorrow IS the most important election of your lifetime.

Please do all you can to convince your democrat voting friends, relatives, co-workers and acquaintances to vote for W, our future depends on it.
God Bless America. KK*


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm crossing my fingers...and toes!!!!!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, now that article is an example of fair and balanced! :lol: :roll:


----------



## geolopes (Nov 1, 2004)

Take it easy people, GEESH! If Bush wins we will be more or less OK. If Kerry wins, we just LOST the war on terror. What's the problem? What's wrong with having a billion lost muslim souls being led by a bunch of goat fucking savages back to the 10th century? Only one or 2 countries in the *entire Islamic world *are democracies, the rest are dictatorships, monarchies, theocracies, or anarchies. All their misery is of course the fault of the 5 million Jews living in a country the size of Vermont. Or is it Bush's fault? 
Don't worry, the new JFK will fix all that. Ya, he's just the man for the job.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

geolopes @ Tue Nov 02 said:


> Take it easy people, GEESH! If Bush wins we will be more or less OK. If Kerry wins, we just LOST the war on terror. What's the problem? What's wrong with having a billion lost muslim souls being led by a bunch of goat fucking savages back to the 10th century? Only one or 2 countries in the *entire Islamic world *are democracies, the rest are dictatorships, monarchies, theocracies, or anarchies. All their misery is of course the fault of the 5 million Jews living in a country the size of Vermont. Or is it Bush's fault?
> Don't worry, the new JFK will fix all that. Ya, he's just the man for the job.


Oh brother....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What the... is that a joke, errr...? :shock:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

that was a pathetically written one sided article. I like how helen seems to think that we has no provaction for invading iraq. She needs to come up her and smell roting corpse's in a mass grave site. 

what would happen if hypathetically if we had another terrorist attack on U.S. soil? what would kerry do then? if we display an ounce of weakness or indecision then our enemies will exploit it to know ends and some many more innocent americans are going to die! I don't think kerry and his supporters have the first damn clue who the hell we are fighting.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Let's clear this issue about terrorists. They are already here. All they had to do was "walk" across the Rio Grande River. They are just being patient.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

they are being patient and they are planning. so many people in leadership positions have no clue what it takes to defend a country, if kerry was elected that would have weakened a nation. furthermore to many people have no clue what it takes to defend a country from people who are not only willing to die for there cause but feel that they will be rewarded in paradise if they do. we are facing an enemy to the likes of which we have never faced b4, they are dedicated to a cause that most americans, like michael moore, can't even began to comprehend. They are mobile and they are not bound by borders of countries, restrictions of trade or international laws. they are not compassionatte or indisriminate about who they kill to make their point. they are also not trying accomplish world domination, they are not interested in taking over countrys they feel that they are ridding the world of people who they consider not just an enemy but pure evil. they feel that they are doing gods work and they (&amp; their family) will be rewarded in heaven. death is not a concern to this enemy. 
they are located in every country in the world and have a network that our intellegence agency's are still trying to figure out. they have technology, support, money, dedication and determination. we have to surpass that and i feel that if Kerry was elected and the soft underbelly of america was exposed for half a second that we would get pounced on like a fat kid on a twinkie! we can win this war but it will be a long road and now is not the time to soften up. we are in this for the long haul and it is our job to elect the leaders who will understand this enemy and comprehend the the scope and magnitude at which we have to fight &amp; win this war! :twisted:


----------

